# weather channel no good on directv



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

you do relize that cable beats directv as far as the weather channel(dtv#362). directv weather channel is not nearly as good as cable. with cable you get real time local conditions flashing on the bottom of your screen. in case of dangerous conditions,such as hurricanre,tornadoe watches and warnings, sevear thunderstorms, you get a RED screen with all the important data in REAL time. now your going to say well what about wink?? well wink sucks and is totally lame and im not the only one that feels this way. wink is nothing more than text that is sent over dtvs very limited data stream, the same kind text you get on a wireless web cell phone,the components to wink were all downloaded via satelite over a year ago or installed at the place of manufacture.wink is nothing to rave about.it also almost always not in real time also,and hours out of date.the data is not even time stamped as it is on the REAL weather channel thats on cable.i once went to wink to get the local weather,i new the tempeture wasnt right,i went to the computer and there was a 10 degree difference in what wink gave and the national weather service was indicating on the internet. ok, wink sucks..just like directv. the only reason i stay a sub with dtv is because i like the way the eliptical dish looks on the house and i like to purchase my own hardware(recievers) and i dont like cable installers in the house(i do it myself), but i excpect more from a big provider like directv,as far as im concerned, directv sucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

A $15 weather radio will work even better. They generally have an alarm that will sound when there is a local weather issue. Then you can hear what is going on while never even turning on the TV. What a concept!!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

...apologies to Rodney Dangerfield.

I get severe weather warnings on my cellphone from www.weather.com. Here in sunny SoCal I don't get too many of them though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Agreed. Think about this. There is no way a local weather channel could be carried to every city in the US without destroying your picture even more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree. I hate it when someone wants local weather or a local news channel on DBS. No room. Sorry.


My two cents anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Once bandwidth concerns are over, I would like to see Intellicast back on DBS. Regional weather channels would be better the a national one. I wondr why D* didnth pick them up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't I get local weather through Wink on Directv? I know I keep my standard stb on hand just for this feature. Anyone know how up to date these stats are?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Yes, local Weather Channel is available on Wink. The original poster for some reason does not like Wink. DISHNetwork offers it on OpenTV


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Hmm....... I get my local weather on D* with wink.
The South West Michigan area!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

umm, will wink tell you of possible flood levels and river rises and give the data time stamped live from the national weather service... open your eyes man !!!! will wink provide a LIVE red screen or any screen of a possible tornado or even a sever thunder storm !!! im not even gona debate this, wink is a joke and a insult to consumers .lol


----------

